# To build or buy



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok so I'm thinking I need a 1911. Heres the biggie shouul I build one or buy one. A buddy of mine has a Springer TRP, nice gun but a few things I would change. I love two tones, Black over stainless, but can't find one. I was thinking of buying a cheaper gun for the frame and then building it up, or just ordering componants. Hard part is that the frame has to be registered here, and I can't buy it incomplete here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if you got the know how build it. That way you get what you want. Look around for a stainless mil-spec at the guns show and use it for your base to build. That's what I would do if I wanted stainless. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I went through the "build your own thing" ...You will learn alot about your weapon,But it will cost you!I lost count on how much I spent before I got it "right" .But that was with an overpriced 80% frame I had to finish...I shoulda went with something already finished,but this is how we learn.

My recommendation is ...Buy two 1911's.One in Stainless,one in whatever finish you want to contrast.Keep which one you like the best and sell the other.Heck...Keep both of them!


----------

